# At what age/size do GALS start to lay eggs/breed??



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

I know about how they breed but can't find anywhere about when they start to breed (ie the dart in the neck and start to lay eggs)

Please let me know I know lots of people keep them!

I've got 3 coming they are about half adult size I've been told.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

have you looked at the snail thread??


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

eh?? no where is that? in feeder?


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

wait there il get the link for ya : victory:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

here you go http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/108313-snail-thread.html


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers! : victory:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Land snails will breed antwhere from 7 months - a year old. 

From what i've read, they somtimes wait abit longer than a year. : victory:

Hope this helps


----------



## ericareeves (Feb 6, 2008)

ive had my snails bout 3 months and today found prob around 100 eggs !!! so if anyone is interested in any if thy hatch ill have a few going !!!!:whistling2:

ive read they take about 3 weeks to hatch but im not sure i should hatch them if i dont know i can get rid of them !! 

I havent attempted to aid breeding at all and i certainly didnt want any but i dont like the thought of getting rid of the eggs either !!


----------

